# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 фактов, которые не поддаются научному объяснению

## Irina

*
10. Сигнал wow*

15 августа 1977 года Джерри Ейман (Jerry Ehman) получил радиосигнал с космоса, происхождение которого все считали потенциально ни «неземным», ни «несолнечным». Удивленный тем, насколько четко сигнал соответствовал предполагаемой отметке космического сигнала, Ейман обвел его на компьютерной распечатке и написал свой комментарий: «Вау!». Именно это высказывание Еймана и стало названием сигнала.


*9. Странный полет кораблей Pioneer 10 и 11*

Космические научно-исследовательские станции Pioneer 10 и 11 (запущенные в 1972 и 1973 гг.) давным-давно уже завершили свои полеты по солнечной системе, однако ученые до сих пор уделяют им особое внимание. Хотя Pioneer 11 был вовсе потерян, обе научно-исследовательские станции непредвиденно (и непонятно почему) поменяли направление своих полетов. Однако загадки на этом не кончаются: похоже, что оба корабLя направились в одном и том же направлении.

Озадаченные ученые приводили огромное множество предположений по этому поводу: компьютерные ошибки, солнечные ветры, утечка топлива. Однако это все и осталось лишь на уровне предположений, ничего доказано не было.

*8. Женский оргазм*

Некоторые ученые полагают, что женский оргазм – понятие рудиментарное, то есть он не несет никакой явной эволюционной функции. По их мнению, женский оргазм никаким образом не способствует тому, чтобы шансы на оплодотворение возрастали. Другие исследователи утверждают, что это мнение ложно, так как не были взяты в расчет психосоциальные аспекты оргазма женщины.

*7. Темная энергия*

Большинство физиков когда-то были уверены в том, что расширение вселенной постепенно уменьшалось. Но уже в 1998 году выяснилось, что это не так. Наоборот, наша вселенная продолжает расширяться. Объяснением этому может быть явление под названием темная энергия, которая предположительно составляет 3 четверти нашей вселенной.

По общему мнению, темная энергия редко распространяется, а взаимодействует с другими объектами посредством гравитации. Темная энергия обладает негативным давлением, из-за которого она буквально разрывает вселенную. Именно это и объясняет постоянное расширение вселенной.

*6. Скорость света*

Согласно теории относительности Эйнштейна, нет ничего быстрее, чем скорость света. Что ж, ученым пришлось попытаться сделать невозможное, и у них получилось. В 2000 году ученые университета Принстон послали небольшой лазерный импульс через пар, полученный от газообразного цезия. Исследователи достигли поставленной цели: лазерный импульс перемещался в паровом пространстве быстрее, чем свет.

*5. Эффект плацебо*

Плацебо – это таблетка или медицинский препарат, который по существу является лекарством, но на самом деле не содержит каких-либо активных ингредиентов, а поэтому не имеет никакого воздействия на человека, принимающего плацебо. Этот загадочный феномен называется эффект плацебо. То как наша психика может воздействовать на здоровье до сих пор до конца не ясно науке, но ученые усиленно работают над этим и, возможно, вскоре завеса тайны будет приоткрыта.
*
4. Холодный ядерный синтез*

Когда атомы соударяются с достаточной силой, они могут объединяться. Вместе с этим слиянием выделяется огромное количество энергии. Всевозможные научные теории твердят нам о том, что подобное может случиться только в среде с невероятно сильной энергетикой, к примеру, в солнечном ядре.

Однако научные эксперименты доказали, что подобного можно добиться и в реальной обстановке. Если вы проведете электрическое напряжение между электродами палладия, находящимися в воде, которая содержит в себе дейтерий и тяжелый водород, невероятный феномен произойдет у вас на глазах.

*3. Зевота*

Зевоту принято воспринимать как признак усталости или тоски, однако никто не станет отрицать тот факт, что человек зевает не только когда ему скучно или хочется спать. Анаэробные атлеты, такие как штангисты или спринтеры зачастую замечают, что зевают во время активнейших тренировок и соревнований. Зевота плюс ко всему еще и необъяснимо «заразна»: если кто-то рядом с вами зевнет, вам непременно захочется сделать то же самое.

Одной из гипотетических функций зевоты является накопление углекислого газа. Однако это не объясняет всех аспектов зевоты: например, то, почему она все-таки так заразна.

*2. Темная материя*

Все предметы привлекают к себе другие предметы, и чем больше объектов может привлечь к себе тот или иной предмет, тем больше его сила притяжения. Все достаточно просто. Однако современное понимание понятия гравитации не дает нам объяснения того, почему же видимые предметы свободно передвигаются во вселенной.

Для того чтобы решить данную проблему, современные физики создали особую гипотетическую субстанцию – темную материю. Присутствие темной материи можно определить только по ее гравитационному воздействию, которое она оказывает на более крупные предметы. Считается, что темная материя составляет большую часть массы вселенной.

*1. Что случилось до и что будет после*

Существует огромное количество различных теорий, описывающих то, что случится, если нашей вселенной все-таки придет конец. Но кроме того полно разных гипотез происхождения нашего мира. Да, в этом случае вовсе не обязательно быть специалистом квантовой механики для того, чтобы сказать, что любую из этих теорий невозможно проверить на правдивость.

На некоторые вопросы просто невозможно ответить. Куда попадет человек после смерти? Какова цель человеческой жизни? Эти вопросы еще долгое время не будут давать покоя любопытному разуму человека.

----------


## vova230

Если 9 пункт правда, то проявляется странное совпадение. В одном фантастическом романе описывалась идея, что якобы земля и Солнечная система создана искусственно и определят это только после полета Пионеров, которые достигнут предела Солнечной системы и будут там уничтожены (погибнут). Продвигая дальше эту теорию можно предположить что Пионеры наткнулись на некое силовое поле вокруг нашего солнца и это поле изменило направление полета.

----------

